# English looking for friends in Trikala!!



## Rachellou (Mar 12, 2011)

Married to a greek man, and am a new mummy, looking for friends in trikala. Have been here a few years now, and do speak basic greek.
Love to meet other mums.


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

Where is Trikala? I am located about an hour outside of Athens.


----------

